# A day at the pool on N.C. CRYSTAL COAST



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my birds just lounging around in the pool and enjoying the sunny Crystal Coast of North Carolina

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*More Crystal Coast lounging*

Just a couple more of the pool crowd.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We haven't seen the sun here in forever!! Rain, rain, rain,...........is all we get. 
Who's the black and white bird? Is it a roller? And the red bird???


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Yes, it is a roller. The light tan bird and the black and white are a couple i got from J Bird.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

In that second picture......one bird is on the wrong side of the wire!!! LOL


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

In the first picture, the two that are setting on the ridge of the pool are a pair(one of the twins I got from Renee) that have decided to make a nest. Hope they will do something besides play at it.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The Bluetick bird on the outside of the wire is the protector of the loft. With him and his mate around, nothing that crawls or walks will get in the loft.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I SWEAR I'm not saying this because I raised the bird........that one "twin"...don't know which one it is, has turned into quite a stunning bird. Gonna let them raise some babies? I doubt he's playing......SHE'S the one that's gotta lay the eggs........


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

George your birds look so happy And they are beautiful, their feathers look so healthy and shiny. 
I loved seeing them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds  That little black and white roller looks just like the ones I used to have. And your Satinette looks like my George's long lost twin! ... Have you been cloning my pigeons?  
Haha


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I SWEAR I'm not saying this because I raised the bird........that one "twin"...don't know which one it is, has turned into quite a stunning bird. Gonna let them raise some babies? I doubt he's playing......SHE'S the one that's gotta lay the eggs........


The other twin (BooBoo)is just as majestic looking. They are both beautiful birds. I hope they have some pretty looking babys.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Geez.......I'm gonna have grandkids all over.........here, NC, MD, NY, NE.....LOL..no wonder I feel so old sometimes.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Did you see the two Grizzels in the first picture? They just stay together but don't seem interested in mating. I hope they get it together also.

George


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Avion said:


> Did you see the two Grizzels in the first picture? They just stay together but don't seem interested in mating. I hope they get it together also.
> 
> George


Be careful what you ask for George. Might get like my roller loft....Birds everywhere wanting to mate. They keep me busy building nest boxes. Jim


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Did you see the two Grizzels in the first picture? They just stay together but don't seem interested in mating. I hope they get it together also.
> 
> George


You might want to separate them for a while. They have been together since the day they hatched.........."fondness makes the heart.....blah, blah blah..........."I bet being apart for about 2 weeks would stir things up.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here is a couple pictures of BooBoo and several of my peanut crazy birds. They will set on my shoulder, pick my hair, my classes until I give then a peanut. One just sets on my knee and waits paitently until it is her turn.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I added them again."
George


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, we just got home from being away most of the day and all the pictures are gone and, dagnabit, I didn't get to see ANY of them!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The picture devils are at it again!!!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I re-posted them just for Maggie. Hope they stay there this time. They are not in the original order but they are the same.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh!! It must be warm there??? A t-shirt??? 
Nice pictures by the way. Yea, BooBoo is pretty too. All of your birds look good.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The one on your should looks kinda like you....you know what they say about dogs and their owners looking alike...maybe it's the same with pigeons.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, many thanks for re-posting the pictures. All of those pigeons are gorgeous! The racers look like you oughta curtsy to them - so regal looking.

That sweet bluetick hound sure brings back memories for me. We had one when I was growing up and I loved "Old Blue" to pieces. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures, George! I especially liked the one of the pigeon doing your hair for you or perhaps cleaning your ear! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What handsome birds! Such a healthy mixed flock is a pleasure to see. Bet those bluetick hounds make some beautiful music!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

they are truely some nice looking birds you have there thanks for sharing ,its always nice to see them


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice birds, How many classic old frills do you have


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I only have the one cock bird. I had a pair but a hawk got the hen.

George


----------

